# Snow Plow Subs Needed Indy,, Greenwood, Franklin, Camby, Morresville



## FreeRadical (Oct 15, 2006)

I need subs for the 2011 and 2012 plow season. I have 37 accounts, all commercial that I maintain. We are based out of Anderson Indiana and cover Anderson and North so I am busy in those areas. I need dependable subs with dependable equipment. Payment within 7 days of invoice submission. All sites are high traffic locations and must be kept clear of snow. Some locations require salt applications. These are plow and stack only, no out of truck shoveling of walks. Breakdown as follows:

Greenwood - 5 locations
Southport - 1 location
Greenfield - 1 location
Fishers - 2 locations
West side Indy - 23 locations
Franklin - 2 locations
Camby - 1 location
Morresville - 1 location

I am currently in the process of securing other locations as well that we service in our landscape business.

This is steady work and requires dedication to keeping these properties open, especially the drive thru areas.

References required.

My contact info: Ron 765-623-9035
Email: [email protected]


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

what kind of work is this? thinking about making a move to insi and would like to keep busy.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm gonna guess it's Taco Bell's and Arby's.


----------



## njstang87 (Nov 17, 2011)

I am interested if we ever get snow. I have a F250 with 7.5 Meyer. You can reach me at [email protected] thank you


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

need ant help?


----------

